

Tell HN: SSL error on HN- not accessible on Firefox - critiq

while accessing HN firefox reporting certificates valid only for  ssl2000.cloudflare.com, cloudflare.com, *.cloudflare.com.
Chrome allow to add exception.
======
kogir
This seems to happen with CloudFlare pretty regularly. Has it resolved itself?

I'll follow up with them.

~~~
critiq
Yes its resolved now..

------
critiq
(Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)

